
Show HN: Build a decentralized web chat in 15 minutes - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/build-decentralized-web-app
======
karmakaze
I was disappointed by the implementation of the 'decentralized' bit. It's
basically establishing a point to point connection between browsers using a
representation of client address.

------
GlenTheEskimo
Really enjoyed this!

